# Elektronikas pamati >  Nedarbojas vairak arduino uno

## acdcpcb

Piesledzu lcd displeju un vairaak nejiet. Spid tikai led on. TX RX L nespid led. Nevar vispar lejupladet tos sketchus. Pameriju spriegumus ir 3,2v un 5v. Atmega procis 328 smd versija varetu but ka procis japarlode.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pirmkārt, paskati vai porta nmurs un plates veids Tev ir pareizs izvēlēts. Otrkārt, pārstartē kompi un paskaties vai gadījumā neaiziet. Otrkārt, noņem to LCD un tad paskati vēlreiz. Par Tx Rx atbild cits čips, ne pats procis.

----------


## acdcpcb

Problem uploding to board-
avrdude;stk500_recv() :: rogrammer in not responding

----------


## acdcpcb

Nezinu kas tur notika viss ir atvienots es gribeju ieladet citu sketcu blink to pasu rada.

----------


## acdcpcb

Pievienoju 1000uf 10v kondensatoru uz 5V un GND un viss sasvila 3.3v regulators un procis. Es isti nesaprotu kam domati 3.3v??

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nuu, tur var pārslēgt vai tas strādā uz 3,3 vai 5V. Bet, nu, bravo, nav tā, ka Tu ļoti pārsteidzi ar rezultātu.

----------


## flybackmaster

Vaig izlādēt kondensatoru pirms lodē

----------


## acdcpcb

Domaju pats salodet aruduino uz atmega328 tikai dip korpusa. Pirms tam stardaja labi ta plate biju samklejis vienkarsu sketcu divas gaismas diodes mirkskina pec sketca d13 d12 tas izejas bet mcu laikam 19 un 18 kaja tam procesoram? Bet ja es gribu lai releju sledz tad domaju izmantot lauktranzistoru. Vai tur tajas izejas labak vajag but optopaarim????
Youtube citgii skatijos pamacibas. Man atsutis to usb programmeru kur tas vienojas pie proca RX un TX.

----------


## acdcpcb

Kapec taja shema kvarca rezonatoram paraleli ir rezistors 1Mohm?????

----------


## acdcpcb

Mosfet relay shema

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nuu, bet Tev tāpat sākumā vajadzēs pašā Atmegā iešūt bootloaderi pirms varēsi kaut ko ar seriālo portu viņā rakstīt. Tā kā Tev vajag arī parasto programmatoru. Un ar to visu jau zūd jēga taisīt pašam to moduli no nulles, labāk vnk paņem par dažām naudiņām nopērc jaunu plati un viss. Diez vai ar Tavu attieksmi pret lietām Tu uztaisīsi pats to, ko nespēj salabot. Piedod.

----------


## acdcpcb

Salabot es varu ir karsta gaisa lodamurs. Cik es skatijos ir citi atmega proci letaaki kadu var vieta ielodet???

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Klau, Tev ir arī parastais programmators ar kuru Atmegā iešūt bootloaderi? Ja nav, tad arī nav jēgas domāt par lodēšanu, jo Tav ar kaut ko tas būs jāiešuj. Var aŗi ar citu Arduino to darīt, bet ja Tev ir vēl kāds Arduino tad vai maz ir jēga lāpīt šo.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ja visu laiku spiid ledi ON un TX. Nospiedu reset pogu nekas nemainas tad ari tas cips jamaina.

----------


## flybackmaster

Vadi bootloaderi iekšā ar keypadu manuāli

----------

